# New Rig Fishing Set Up (Tackle Suggs and Reccos)



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey guys....I am new to off shore, jigging and light trolling. I am looking for an assortment of must have jigs, lures and tackle. I will mostly be fishing rigs and light trolling. I know this is pretty broad, but I could use the help. 

I'll be mostly fishing out of Galveston and up to 30 miles offshore. 

Using a couple Terez Rods with Avet LX reels with 60lbs test.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Jigging and trolling are totally two different things. 
If you fish within 30 miles, I recommend light jigging rods. Slow Pitch jigging rods are good for inshore jigging for snapper or cobia, drum or blackfin tuna, AJ or small grouper.

You might troll with the light jigging rods.


----------



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I have the rods, I am looking for lures and tackle


----------



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

Any one?


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

What are your target species? Kingfish, ling, snapper, mahi, tripletail?


----------



## William Dean Sr. (Jun 30, 2011)

Bottom fishing/jigging:
1. Bucktail jigs
2. Small knife/butterfly jigs
3. Carolina rig with sardines for bait
4. Snapper slapper

Trolling:
1. Skirted ballyhoo
2. Snapper slapper (you can put a sardine on them too)
3. Naked ballyhoo
4. Small jet heads, chuggers, etc.
5. Cedar plugs

Casting:
1. Typical soft plastics w/1/2oz jig heads. Glittery green is my fav.
2. Small butterfly can entice dorado
3. Small snapper slapper (work well for pitching at ling/dodo)
4. Small circle hook on floro leader with livies or ballyhoo


30 miles typically isn't going to produce much that would require large lures. So, anything you would use inshore would suffice and smaller versions of anything you would use for larger fish way offshore.


----------



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

SaltwaterTom said:


> What are your target species? Kingfish, ling, snapper, mahi, tripletail?


All of the above...


----------



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

William Dean Sr. said:


> Bottom fishing/jigging:
> 1. Bucktail jigs
> 2. Small knife/butterfly jigs
> 3. Carolina rig with sardines for bait
> ...


Thanks for the help


----------

